# Almost 2 weeks into Tren and Test Cycle



## Sinishtaj (Apr 21, 2011)

On Saturday it'll be 2 weeks since i've started my Test and Tren cycle.  I am taking 250mg of Test Cyp per week spready over two shots.  Tren is 75mg ED now.  

The CONS of the cycle so far are some bloating from Test Cyp. Itchy skin from the Tren and also a heavy feeling in my lungs which I am sure are also from Tren. My temper has changed a bit and I am having more of the Alpha Male tendencies but isn't uncontrollable.  I am sweating a bit more lately and am not having the deep sleep that I usually get. Last but not least my cardio is absolute shit.  I am sucking air so bad by the end of a heavy set.  All in all these sides are very mild and havent reached the point where I would say it isn't worth it.

Now on to the PROS of the cycle.
My strength is going up pretty decently since i've started and my body has increased size (from the bloat) but the veins are still starting to come back out for me.  Pumps feel real good at the gym.  

I do have some questions though.  So far I haven't had any issues with "Fina dick" and my nads are still full size as well.  Are the chances for side effects to creep up higher during like the 3rd or 4th week into the cycle?  I have everything on hand just in case. Nolva, armidex, letro, caber, clomid.  I am taking armidex every 3rd day and bloating hasn't increased. Caber I am at every 3rd day for the Tren. Anyone had any late sides with Tren and Test cycle??


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Usually test will counter libido issues from tren and the adex will control E2 from the test, caber is good for sex drive as well so I think you will be fine however your tren dose is a bit high for my tastes.


----------



## Db52280 (Apr 21, 2011)

Only 250 a week of test? thats low....


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> Only 250 a week of test? thats low....


 I agree ^^^ its almost like his cycle is upside down.


----------



## Hell (Apr 21, 2011)

Im currently on 
750mg Test C weekly  for 4 weeks
50mg Tren A ED for 2 weeks
12.5mg Aromasin ed

All pros and pretty much zero cons. Melatonin, Benadryl and a fan have kept my sleep pretty damn perfect.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Hell said:


> Im currently on
> 750mg Test C for 4 weeks
> 50mg Tren A for 2 weeks
> 12.5mg Aromasin ed
> ...


This is an ideal setup ^^^


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 21, 2011)

I am only using the test to offset tren sides.  I want the tren to do most of the work.  Everyone is different but as of now I feel great and am getting good results so far.  250mg regardless is still gonna be almost double what body produces naturally.


----------



## yerg (Apr 21, 2011)

Sinishtaj said:


> I am only using the test to offset tren sides. I want the tren to do most of the work. Everyone is different but as of now I feel great and am getting good results so far. 250mg regardless is still gonna be almost double what body produces naturally.


 Yes everyone is different, but IMO you would get better results from 500mg test weekly and 50mg tren ed.  Id actually go a little lower for the tren.  I pin about 30mg ed with tren.  You would have great results with less sides than what your currently getting...IMO


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 21, 2011)

Is that u in ur avatar heavyiron??


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

You need to up your test dose and lower your tren dose.

525mg a week of tren is gonna produce some side effects, if it didn't I would wonder if I really have trenbolone.


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 21, 2011)

IMO, you need to increase the dose of the test to 500 mg a week or drop the tren. 

Like HEAVYIRON said, it looks like a cycle upside down.


what is your theory behind your doseages?


----------



## yerg (Apr 21, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> IMO, you need to increase the dose of the test to 500 mg a week or drop the tren.
> 
> Like HEAVYIRON said, it looks like a cycle upside down.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like he just doesnt have enough test to run.  I dont get it...


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 21, 2011)

I do plan to increase test but being that it is a long ester and the tren I have is a short ester sides can easily be controlled by lowering my tren. With the test it makes me nervous to jump up to 500mg at the start in case I develop bad sides.  Cycles IMO aren't set in stone and should be adjusted according to how the body reacts.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 21, 2011)

To each his own I say. I have done it backwards woth 300mg test and 400mg tren and had no sexual sides. Was a real productive cycle.


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 21, 2011)

I def have enough test and agree with what u guys are saying from experience.  I just feel that as of right now if it is working and I feel great with mild sides for now I shouldn't adjust my doses.  Not saying a week from now that wont be the case. Just wanted to know if some of the harsher sides come very late in cycle?


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

500mg of test shouldn't cause any significant sides.

250mg is just a waste IMO.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Sinishtaj said:


> Is that u in ur avatar heavyiron??


 Yes, that pic was taken a few days ago.


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, that pic was taken a few days ago.



Dude that's phenomenal.  Great job man!  I got a long way to go to get to anything remotely like that but I've come a long way from where I was at. I have a before picture in my profile.  I turned into a fat ass after I got married LOL.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Taken on the 16th of April.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah heavyiron has me wanting to go asia pharma for my next cycle. Saving my pennies


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> yeah heavyiron has me wanting to go asia pharma for my next cycle. Saving my pennies


 AP Cyp and Tren are the simplest way to go.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lookin good bro!  Nice color you got there as well.



/V


----------



## Db52280 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats what I'm sating 250 a week is a waste and you won't yield much results from that. Like someone else said to each there own. Good luck


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Lookin good bro! Nice color you got there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Hench (Apr 22, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> IMO, you need to increase the dose of the test to 500 mg a week or drop the tren.
> 
> Like HEAVYIRON said, it looks like a cycle upside down.
> 
> ...



The theory is that test and tren compete for the same receptors, so just run a TRT dose of test (for normal functioning) and let the tren do the work. 

^^I have nothing to back this up, it's only what I've read from other members. 

What do you think about this set up Heavy?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> The theory is that test and tren compete for the same receptors, so just run a TRT dose of test (for normal functioning) and let the tren do the work.
> 
> ^^I have nothing to back this up, it's only what I've read from other members.
> 
> What do you think about this set up Heavy?


 When administering androgens your body makes more receptors so not sure this idea holds water brother.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Taken on the 16th of April.


 How old are you?  If I recall correctly you posted that you were in your forties?  Or am I having a brainfart?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> How old are you? If I recall correctly you posted that you were in your forties? Or am I having a brainfart?


 You recall correctly


----------



## ROID (Apr 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You recall correctly



Not to make your ego any bigger but I think it would be a good idea to post your log in this forum as a sticky maybe.

I enjoyed following along.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You recall correctly


 Gives me hope as someone in my forties!  I would love to get my build to that level one of these days.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Apr 25, 2011)

Youre quite an inspiration Heavy!


----------

